# Foraging Toys?



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey guys. I ran across some foraging toys while shopping online. Anyone have experience with these or similar toys? I know it's good for rats to work for their food / think, but I'm not sure if I want to invest in one of these if they won't use it. My boys don't seem especially food motivated either, so I'm not sure if that's a factor either (maybe they're just lazy)...
Foraging wheel 
Foraging ball 
Holey Foraging ball 

If anyone has other toy suggustions, that would be awesome too.

Thanks!


----------



## Eyerish91 (Dec 14, 2013)

I didn't even know they made those. That's a neat idea. I just wish they could make it out of a material that chewing rats can't demolish. I know the last green one would probably be torn apart quickly by some rats considering it's made out of rubber. The plastic one with the bell would probably get annoying until you took it off. I can't say I've ever used any toys like those. I just hide food in their cage and they seem to have fun searching for it and storing it, usually in their hammock, despite mommy's griping.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmm... I thought the same about the rubber one... The other two are supposedly designed to hold up to abuse by parrots, so maybe the plastic is extra hard so it would hold up better?


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Here are the ones I recommend http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/larger/lg-72263-52964-foraging.jpg http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BGJK9U?tag=petpet888 http://www.wayfair.com/Super-Pet-Veggie-Basket-100079406-YSP1076.html#


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks cuterat2- Those look very interesting!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You can also go the low-tech route and buy/recycle a cheap box to fill with shredded paper to hide food and treats. You can even fill it with organic potting soil and sprout some grains.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Interesting idea too... I may try this, but I'm wondering just how messy their cage will get.  I also have some of those edible packing peanuts laying around... I could put some of those in a box and hide treats in there... I'm sure that would keep them busy for a while.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

One of the best things I've found is the wicker balls for hamsters or bigger ones for cats. Even the wicker ball bird toys.
I just hide tiny shreds of treats in them and my girls will spend hours working to find a way into it. Even if I have not put new treats in them, they hold the smell so the girls will wrestle with them constantly. They tend to last a while even with the most destructive rats. They get unraveled as the ratties twist, bite and pull them but even if it looks like you cant hide anything in them, just rub some peanut butter on the inside and they never seem to get tired of it. It really makes them work for it and keeps my little destroyers entertained a lot longer than I would have thought. 
Even the plastic cat toy balls with the bell in them are great foraging toys. It's a little easier for them to reach in and grab the treats but they love shredding the plastic up and carrying them from place to place since the plastic tends to hold the smell.

I've had the one on the right for two months now and the girls have not even gotten into 6 of the balls yet. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/normal/p-72240-54767-bird.jpg

Thicker ones like these are a real challenge, I have had two for almost 4 months and the girls have only gotten through a few places even though they spend hours working at them, tossing them and carrying them off for some real focused destruction.
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0235/6449/products/2inwickerball_large.jpg?v=1375989664

The cat toy balls I was talking about
http://www.meijer.com/assets/product_images/styles/xlarge/1000460_KS0316_A_400.jpg


----------

